
Aviary launches Music Creator - raju
http://aviary.com/blog/posts/online-music-creator
======
chaosmachine
This is fun, but you're stuck making simple loops. If you could actually start
multitracking and lay out a full song, it'd be awesome. For now, I think I'll
stick with FL Studio :)

------
goodmitton
Is it just me or do some of birds look like pokemon. The blue one looks like
articuno and the red one looks like moltres.

